
Pinterest’s 25 edge cases - joshfraser
http://www.onlineaspect.com/2013/08/13/pinterest-edge-cases/
======
3pt14159
This hits pretty close to home. When I was helping with engineering over at
500px I was shocked to learn that one of our biggest API consumers was
Pinterest. "How can this be?" I thought, "Do they write a custom API consumer
for every major site?!" Turns out, yes, they do, if it will make the
experience better.

